# Battery Backpack Sprayer - Summer 2020



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I recently sodded my 2,500 sqft backyard to bring my total yard size up to ~4,500 sqft. Looking to move from a 2 gal Scott's hand can to something a little more enjoyable and consistent - don't want to ruin my new backyard!

I plan to blanket spray fungicide (have St. Aug and live in FL so disease can get pretty bad here) as well as insecticide on a few week/monthly basis. Pre-M (prodiamine WDG) in the spring and fall and herbicide as needed. Still looking into liquid fertilizer options vs. granular, but I think you get the point.

I've been doing lots of research on battery sprayers but there's just so much info out there...

Here's what I'm considering (in order):

 Sprayers Plus 105Ex - $230 
-Accepts TeeJet nozzles
-Constant 40PSI (not variable)
-4 Gal (should be ~1 fill for my lawn)
-Nice straps/back support
-Great reviews/few identified issues
-In Stock

 FlowZone Tornado - $150 
-Accepts TeeJet nozzles? Can anyone confirm this? I know the Typhoon needs the adapter that Ware suggests, but I think this is a different wand?
-Constant 45 and 60 PSI pressure options
-Nice straps/back support
-4 Gal (should be ~1 fill for my lawn)
-Great reviews/few identified issues
-Backordered

 Chapin 24V - $167 
-Accepts TeeJet nozzles
-Constant 35ish PSI (not variable)
-Straps okay/back directly on tank
-4 Gal (should be ~1 fill for my lawn)
-Varied reviews/more issues with 20V, but some having issues with 24V too
-Is $167 the highest price it's been in a while??

 My4Sons - $185
-From what I've read the plastic parts are a bit "cheap"
-Customer Service is great... but my goal is to not call LOL
-Accepts TeeJets
-Battery isn't removable - I want to be able to charge battery on my workbench
-4.5 Gal (should be exactly 1 fill for my lawn)

Overall, not really sure what to go with but hoping some of you can chime in with what you use/recommend. May potentially build out the very end of the DFW want to include check valve/filter down the road.

Not sure if the pandemic is the root cause here, but it seems that many backpack sprayers are overpriced vs. normal right now and/or on backorder.

I do live in FL so my lawn care is a bit more year round than up North - I'm sure this will ultimately play into the longevity/quality of sprayer recommendations


----------



## Lucky_Stryke (May 26, 2020)

Whats the wand that ware suggests? Im looking at buying the cyclone dual pressure or the tornado. I want it for pre emergent and weed control so i need a tip for big droplets and tip for small droplets. Was thinking of gettting some t jets tips but i have no idea how the stock ones are


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Lucky_Stryke said:


> Whats the wand that ware suggests? Im looking at buying the cyclone dual pressure or the tornado. I want it for pre emergent and weed control so i need a tip for big droplets and tip for small droplets. Was thinking of gettting some t jets tips but i have no idea how the stock ones are


I was referencing this thread:  Ware's FlowZone TeeJet Nozzle Mod 

@Ware also has another awesome post on  TeeJet nozzles . Check out that link (2nd comment down) for his exact recommendations


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just an fyi but the battey in the M4S is quickly removable and replaceable.


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Just an fyi but the battey in the M4S is quickly removable and replaceable.


Thank you sir! I didn't realize that. If it wasn't, I didn't want to have the whole backpack on my workbench to charge 😬


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Okay pulled the trigger on the  FlowZone Tornado 4-Gallon  because it was $150 and only backordered a week.

The battery is enclosed in a watertight compartment, the straps looks decently comfortable, and the back of the tank has some nice padding.

Also, it looks like TeeJet nozzles will fit into the carbon fiber wand that has 11/16" connection... I'll let you know as soon as I get it.

I also ordered two sets of TeeJet nozzles (AI and XR in red and blue):


I'd like to calibrate based on my walking speed and the fact that my yard is ~4,250sqft. So I use red and I finish off the 4 gallon tank too quickly, I can easily drop down to blue and likely walk a tad slower to get it just right. Hoping I shouldn't have just gone with the Turbo TeeJet (TT1104) 

Hopefully I can follow up when it comes in and I have it dialed in. Guessing these nozzles will be much better than the stock one(s) provided - not sure how/if I need to add a strainer or a small check valve so it doesn't drip?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Teejet nozzles of the same color usually have the same spray rate regardless of type, so a red Air induction nozzle will apply at the same rate as a red Extended Range nozzle. The benefit of the Air induction nozzle is that the droplets are air filled and heavier providing less drift, but excellent foliar coverage due to the air filled bubble bursting when it hits the foliage. Both air induction and extended range tips are best used for foliar applications.


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Teejet nozzles of the same color usually have the same spray rate regardless of type, so a red Air induction nozzle will apply at the same rate as a red Extended Range nozzle. The benefit of the Air induction nozzle is that the droplets are air filled and heavier providing less drift, but excellent foliar coverage due to the air filled bubble bursting when it hits the foliage. Both air induction and extended range tips are best used for foliar applications.


Yep! Sorry I probably wasn't clear above - I got XR and AI nozzles in both colors. Plan to use AI for prodiamine and some fungicides and XR for other fungicides, insecticide, herbicide, etc.

I got both colors because I feel like I'm in between the gal/1K rate of the nozzles since I have a 4 gal backpack sprayer but 4.25-4.5K sqft. My goal is to only make one fill for blanket applications (thinking blue nozzle). Could be way off base here though 

Just thought I remember seeing Ware say something in another thread about going down a nozzle color to make the water stretch a bit further (while still not being far off of 1gal / 1K sqft).


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@KzooKendrick All good!. I used to have a bunch of different tips for different products. Anymore, I use a XR 80 degree nozzle for everything. If it needs to get to the soil, I water it in. I have been thinking of getting one of the air induction nozzles. They look like a very interesting idea.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bernstem I really like the aixr for foliar. It is like an in between the xr and ai. The XR is better for foliar, but I get too much wind and drift is a problem with the xr for me.


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

Just wanted to chime in on your backpack selection.
I just finished all of my research and review comparison.

I was not so concerned about budget, I wanted a pump that would do what I needed it to do.
After much reading and YT watching, it seems like EVERY backpack had too many low reviews and naysayers.
Of course each had plenty saying the backpack sprayer was great, but almost all had over 10% saying it was junk or quit working after the first season.
That did not fill me with confidence about any of the different makers/models.
Even the companies with reported great customer service made me concerned because who wants to deal with that?

I decided to go a route that I would recommend to every DIYer on this site.
I ended up going with this for $99 plus the $13 three year protection plan and free shipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Chapin-International-Rechargeable-4-Gallon-20v-Battery-Sprayer/368665606

I went this route because with $13 three year protection plan, I have 100% repair or replacement if anything goes wrong.
I normally don't buy those add on plans, but this way I am covered no matter what may or may not happen.

I got it yesterday and tested it with 1.5 gallons of water.
It purred like a kitten and worked flawlessly.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm curious how the Tornado works out for you, @KzooKendrick? I've been eyeballin' that one a bit.
Are FlowZone and Strom made by the same company? They're identical.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Not to hijack the thread, but thought I'd throw this one into the mix.

Has anyone had experience with the stromQ101? https://gciturfacademy.com/product/qa101-strom-electric-sprayer-sprayer-nozzle-assembly-combo/


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

gatorguy said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but thought I'd throw this one into the mix.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with the stromQ101? https://gciturfacademy.com/product/qa101-strom-electric-sprayer-sprayer-nozzle-assembly-combo/


I saw those and from what I've read and heard they're a clone of the flowzone sprayers but just branded differently and maybe with a few different changes like beefier straps, etc.

That being said, it didn't make my list because the cheapest version of the Strom (the only you linked above) is $225 and is theoretically the same as the flowzone cyclone 2 - both are on backorder.

I opted to go for the less expensive flowzone tornado since it looks like the spray wand isn't the pressure washer handle and has an 11/16 thread nozzle which means it should accept tee jets off the bat. So all in it would only cost $150 for tornado plus cost of tee jets.


----------



## 7S5 (Sep 22, 2019)

Excellent discussion, as I've been trying to decide between the SP 105ex and the Tornado/Cyclone as well. How much of a factor was the 60psi (and 40psi) option on the FlowZone, compared to only the 40psi of the Sprayers Plus? Do you see yourself using the higher PSI, or both levels?

Is the 60psi better for generating smaller droplet size for foliar apps, or is the drop size exclusively (or mostly) dependent on the nozle tip (ie, which TeeJet nozzle you have installed)?

Good luck with your purchase!

Also, I see from the FZ page, the sprayers have a serious wait time now (as of June 1). Hope you get yours sooner than the dates indicated.


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Agreed! Hoping I don't have to wait that long - I ordered on May 31st so we shall see... order is still awaiting confirmation 

I'm honestly not sure why I'd use 60 PSI vs. the 45 PSI for my applications... maybe 2nd story pest applications? But according to the TeeJet chart I think I want to stay at 45 PSI once I dial in the settings and keep using the same spray tip if that makes sense.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

God I hope it's not 6 weeks. I ordered my Cyclone 2, nearly 2 weeks ago. Waiting 9+ weeks for a sprayer?! Seems a little long... might switch it up - and get one maybe next year. Not sure anymore...


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Agreed... at this point an in stock Chaplin 24V for $167 is sounding pretty good... I'm already sick of spraying 4,500sqft with a hand can haha. And a crappy $20 Scott's one at that!

Hoping it's worth the wait for $17 savings, beefier straps, enclosed battery, and a pad on the tank where your back goes. I believe they both accept TeeJets with an 11/16" nozzle so that's a wash


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@7S5 I don't think that 40 vs 60 PSI is going to do much for you. 40 vs 90 would be different. If you look at the Teejet catalog, moving from 40 to 60 PSI moves at most one class of droplet size (e.g. from medium to fine) and in many cases makes no difference in droplet size. That isn't much. Droplet size is also only one factor that impacts preferred application. The XR tips are Fine or Medium, but the twin jets are Coarse. Both are designed for foliar applications. 40 PSI is also right in the middle of the working range for pressure with their tips.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Since the OP pulled the trigger, I wanted to ask a question about these options.

I was already looking at the Chapin and My4S. I'm not considering the first one at all because of price and this is will be my first sprayer. I would like to throw that FlowZone in the discussion.

I don't know anything about teejet nozzles outside of the fact that they improve distribution accuracy over the stock nozzles.

I intend to use my backpack sprayer to used the following way:

- fertilize every two weeks during the spring (foliar)
- micronutrients every two weeks during the spring and the summer (foliar)
- Humic12/RGS every week (foliar)
- post emergents as neccessary

I am sure that utility and frequency of use plays a factor in which backpack that people consider.

Based on my intended usage, does one seem more ideal for my purposes than another? 
And if so, should I just go ahead and get the teejet nozzles out the way as well?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

*bumping* to see if anyone has any input on my question.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

turfnsurf said:


> Based on my intended usage, does one seem more ideal for my purposes than another?
> And if so, should I just go ahead and get the teejet nozzles out the way as well?


I don't have any input on what specific backpack sprayer to buy. I have a Chapin 20V that I like, but it is now 4-5 years old and starting to have issues with battery life. I ordered a 105ex and will have direct experience for comparison after it gets here (this week maybe?).

As for tips, you definitely want Teejet tips or similar. For 5-10 dollars per nozzle, they are well worth it for spray uniformity. You only really need one for foliar applications as you can water after foliar applications and get it to the soil. The soil specific nozzles would be more important for ag applications where they may not be irrigating the fields.

The  Extended Range Flat (XR110__)  or  Turbo Teejet (TT110__)  are what I would buy.


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

iFisch3224 said:


> God I hope it's not 6 weeks. I ordered my Cyclone 2, nearly 2 weeks ago. Waiting 9+ weeks for a sprayer?! Seems a little long... might switch it up - and get one maybe next year. Not sure anymore...


Quick update - I contacted FlowZone about my Tornado order on May 31st and they mentioned it would be another 2.5 weeks until the order is shipped. So in total (assuming this is true), ~4-4.5 weeks for me.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I just purchased the 105Ex and so far it has been great! The battery charges fairly quickly although it can be kind of picky on connecting to the charger.... but luckily it holds a charge for quite some time! I'm still on my first initial charge and have used it quite a bit.

One thing that I have noticed is that it is hard to get all the remaining product out of the sprayer once you are done. This may just be me being a newbie with sprayers though. I always seem to have remnants of the humic acid in the lines no matter how long I flush water through the system.

But so far the sprayer has been great and keeps pressure the entire time. It is comfortable and easy to carry. Next thing for me will be to upgrade the wand like @Ware did.


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

This is my one complaint as well with the 105ex. The tank always has a small amount of product left at the bottom when the sprayer starts to throttle itself down.


----------



## RemC (May 23, 2020)

KzooKendrick said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > God I hope it's not 6 weeks. I ordered my Cyclone 2, nearly 2 weeks ago. Waiting 9+ weeks for a sprayer?! Seems a little long... might switch it up - and get one maybe next year. Not sure anymore...
> ...


My local SiteOne has the FlowZone 2V (FZVAAJ-2) in stock for $217 before tax. You could check with them if you have one local. They had 3 of them opened and in use out front. They told me they really like these units.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

RemC said:


> KzooKendrick said:
> 
> 
> > iFisch3224 said:
> ...


Wish my SiteOne had the Flowzones. They only carry Lesco branded sprayers (private label). I was able to find a Cyclone 2V brand new on eBay for $210 and it will be here on Monday.

Saved myself $100 - as the 2V's are $305 + shipping.


----------



## j2dna (Apr 1, 2020)

I picked this up a couple weeks back and have been very impressed with it. It accepts teejet nozzles but haven't converted over yet. 
https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/lawn-care/sprayers/7006231

It's far better than the Ryobi I had.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

KzooKendrick said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > God I hope it's not 6 weeks. I ordered my Cyclone 2, nearly 2 weeks ago. Waiting 9+ weeks for a sprayer?! Seems a little long... might switch it up - and get one maybe next year. Not sure anymore...
> ...


I am going to email them because I am slightly leaning towards the Tornado over the Chapin.

I just wonder if it would be a crapfest getting in line at this point. Or if they'll have enough inventory to accommodate new orders while they are backfilling previous orders too. (I can hope)


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Ugh. I just called CS and I was told that they are about 4 weeks out on the Flowzone Tornado.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133441695972

I bought one from him and received the item. It is a brand new Flowzone sprayer. I'm satisfied - if anyone is interested.


----------



## Troyman (Jun 15, 2020)

I ordered a Flowzone Cyclone 2v from jjdistributing on Jun 17th for $240. It arrived July 8th. Based on the unboxing and an attempt at calibration, my initial impression is that I'm not that impressed. Here are the shortcomings in my view...

1. While it is a variable pressure sprayer, there's no gauge or indicator whatsoever that tells one the pressure the sprayer is producing, there's just a dial that allows you to turn it up or down.

2. The wand may be alright for spraying pesticides but it sucks for spraying herbicides. The real disappointment however was that the widest tip of the two sprays at 25 degrees. To get even a remotely controlled spray with that nozzle pointed 45 degrees to the law, I need to hold the handle of the wand about head high. This is awkward to do to say the least. I had always planned to upgrade the wand to allow for a teejet nozzle, but it would have been nice to have had something shipped with the product that was at least workable in the interim.

I don't see myself being happy with the wand even if I upgraded it, so the plan is to:
a) replace the entire wand with a custom wand
b) add a quick connect so that I can switch back to the supplied pressure washer style wand for other purposes, like spraying pesticides around the perimeter of the house, applying soap to the car for a hand wash in a pinch, or maybe applying stain block to the shingles, or whatever
c) add an inline pressure gauge (will do a little more searching and then maybe create a post for some advise on this)


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've found this tread to be quite useful. 
If you are worried about the flow zones being back ordered, I ordered Cyclone 2 Dual pressure on 7/21. Got a shipping confirmation today that it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow, 7/23 by UPS. I ordered directly from flowzone. Website said it was 3-4 weeks back ordered. 
Chose that one over the variable pressure model because it should be easier to calibrate. It was also cheaper.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

The My4Sons is the best as they always have spare parts and they back it up as well. you do not have to pull the battery out as there is a computer type plugin for the charger. Ive done 2 blanket sprays on 5000 square feet and have not had to recharge yet. Ill post pictures as well. They also have a new pump that will go to 100PSI. I love my 4 sons as Lance will email you back personally and work with you. its not a big business type they do great QA as well of the unit before shipping.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

wanted to Follow up with this link. These are all the accessories.
https://my4sons.com/collections


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

My4sons run time and scientific test.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a32obMRRAio


----------

